# Heroes



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

For those who have been recording Heroes off of SciFi on Fridays, it seems to have been dropped. (I will check iTunes for it.)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

BTDT. I have SPs for both NBC and SciFi and I've been manually cancelling the Monday recording so it would pick up Friday. Now there's no Friday to pick up.

At least I won't have to avoid the Heroes threads over at Now Playing all week.

PS- I think NBC streams Heroes episodes from their website.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh there goes Sci Fi dropping another good show! Those idiots! I always waited for Fridays because NBC has it on opposite 24. Now I guess I'll have to download it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Well crap! This happened with Surface, now they're doing the same with Heroes. They just love developing viewership and then dumping them in the toilet.

Much as I like Heroes, I'm not dumping 24 for it.

Greg


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone ever think that this might not be SCIFI's fault? What if they signed a repurposing agreement for X episodes when NBC was still worried about whether Heroes would succeed. Now NBC that has found out that Heroes is a winner, we'd expect them to be greedy and want to keep all of the ratings to themselves and not let SCIFI get any of it. So NBC would refuse to renew the repurposing agreement and SCIFI has no choice but to stop broadcasting the show.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think NBC shows episodes on SciFi to build viewership. Once we get hooked they yank the Friday SciFi viewings, hoping to attract as many of us as possible to watch on Mondays instead.

Given that SciFi was airing it at 7:00 PM Eastern, it wasn't cannibalizing any NBC network programming at that time.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I sent an email of complaint to scifi. I too refuse to dump 24 for Heroes!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

jonbig said:


> Anyone ever think that this might not be SCIFI's fault? What if they signed a repurposing agreement for X episodes when NBC was still worried about whether Heroes would succeed. Now NBC that has found out that Heroes is a winner, we'd expect them to be greedy and want to keep all of the ratings to themselves and not let SCIFI get any of it. So NBC would refuse to renew the repurposing agreement and SCIFI has no choice but to stop broadcasting the show.


NBC owns SciFi Channel.

Hello?

They were using their "little sister" to attract viewers, and now are dumping the people who could only watch the show on SciFi.


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

gchance said:


> Well crap! This happened with Surface, now they're doing the same with Heroes. They just love developing viewership and then dumping them in the toilet.
> 
> Much as I like Heroes, I'm not dumping 24 for it.
> 
> Greg


Anyone know if Surface will be coming back? I was flipping through channels the other day and saw an episode on repeat. But I certainly was hoping for more than just that first season.


----------



## razorwirekiss (Oct 24, 2006)

gchance said:


> Well crap! This happened with Surface, now they're doing the same with Heroes. They just love developing viewership and then dumping them in the toilet.
> 
> Much as I like Heroes, I'm not dumping 24 for it.
> 
> Greg


 That just sucks but Greg is right. Heroes is good but no Way can I dump Jack!!!!


----------



## ralfwolf (May 14, 2004)

Sorry, I have to disagree with the popular vote on 24 vs. Heroes. If it came down to it, I'd dump 24 in a hartbeat. It's just the same old jack show. I have to admit this season seems a bit more interesting with the whole brother being the bad guy plot but it's still too much of an ego trip for Kiefer Sutherland. Of course, we've got 2 dual tuner tivos so no need to choose.


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

I had signal problems on NBC OTA last night, and wasn't able to record Heroes. I was hoping to catch a re-run on SciFi. Looks like I'm out of luck...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> I had signal problems on NBC OTA last night, and wasn't able to record Heroes. I was hoping to catch a re-run on SciFi. Looks like I'm out of luck...


I recorded two versions off 5-1 last night, no problems.
HR10-250 and Series3, HD of course. (backups of backups of backups)

Guy here at work reported his Comcast POS DVR only got half of Heroes before it choked,
it also missed Studio 60. He wasn't too upset, thinking he could get Heroes of Sci-fi, till I told him Sci-fi isn't rerunning them anymore.

phox


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, I tried recording on 5-1 like always, but I think my Silver Sensor antenna got knocked around a bit, hence the problem. I reaimed it and "Studio 60" recorded just fine. Sadly, I can't blame KSL this time...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

iTunes has Heros. I think I was unable to download stuff from Fox for some reason, so I bought an episode of Prison Break from itunes.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

You can watch full shows on NBC.com I believe.

-smak-


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Very annoying, and very bad timing. I bumped _Rome_ in favor of the SuperBowl, and that caused _Rome_ to bump _Heroes_ the next day.  Rome *is* a higher priority for me, but then it's on cable (HBO) and gets re-run several times, while Heroes is only shown once. (Did newer series TiVos ever address this kind of situation? Seems like it should be possible to make the priority system a little smarter...?)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

dcheesi said:


> Very annoying, and very bad timing. I bumped _Rome_ in favor of the SuperBowl, and that caused _Rome_ to bump _Heroes_ the next day.  Rome *is* a higher priority for me, but then it's on cable (HBO) and gets re-run several times, while Heroes is only shown once. (Did newer series TiVos ever address this kind of situation? Seems like it should be possible to make the priority system a little smarter...?)


This is why you should always put cables shows that get several showings a week as lower priority then any network show that gets show only once. Tivo will happily record Rome at 3:30 am some night for you because it can.

And as the 24 vs Heroes...why must you choose? This is a Tivo forum after all, record them both.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> This is why you should always put cables shows that get several showings a week as lower priority then any network show that gets show only once. Tivo will happily record Rome at 3:30 am some night for you because it can.
> 
> And as the 24 vs Heroes...why must you choose? This is a Tivo forum after all, record them both.


Yeah, I know, but sometimes it's hard to figure out. Eg. some cable shows only get re-aired a couple of times, while others have up to a dozen showings over a whole week. I've had situations where certain cable shows had conflicts on *every* showing, so if I had lowered their priority too much, I would have missed out entirely. It's a tricky business, and one that isn't helped by the fact that TiVo doesn't let you see the whole "domino effect" that happens when you bump a show...

Oh well, enough off-topic whining; the nbc.com site worked for me.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

danottey said:


> Anyone know if Surface will be coming back? I was flipping through channels the other day and saw an episode on repeat. But I certainly was hoping for more than just that first season.


SURFACE aired its final first-run episode nearly a year ago.

You're still looking for new ones?


----------



## designr (Nov 16, 2002)

What's 24?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> For those who have been recording Heroes off of SciFi on Fridays, it seems to have been dropped. (I will check iTunes for it.)


Old news, the SFTV mailing list mentioned this a month or two ago..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

What is the SFTV maililng list? If it is not part of Tivocommunity there is no reason I would even know about it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

SciFi TV mailing list maybe?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> Old news, the SFTV mailing list mentioned this a month or two ago..


I thought the purpose of this TCF Season Pass Forum was to help other members be aware of potential changes & problems in their Season Passes. If something was not posted here because it was mentioned somewhere else on the 'Net, this forum would be as empty and useless as your reply.

I would venture a guess that a significant amount of what we see here comes from people who subscribe to other info sources, and report here for our benefit.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I based my original post on checking the schedule on scifi.com.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

It looks like the repurposing of _Heroes_ Fridays at 7PM on SCI FI returns in March...

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=2-MAR-2007&feed_req=


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Saves me downloading them on iTunes and watching them on a small screen.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I had to resort to using a VCR on Monday's (24 gets the TiVo)...man, I forgot how bad VHS quality is. Glad to hear it's coming back to Sci-Fi.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> This is a Tivo forum after all, record them both.


Easy to say when you have more than one single tuner Tivo.


----------

